# Comment enlever l'écriture auto des adresses mail?



## druss77 (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Quand je tape une adresse mail sur yahoo, dès que 2 lettres sont tapées, apparaissent toutes les adresses mail ayant le même début déjà tapées.
Ca arrive même sur les comptes n'ayant jamais tapé cette adresse, la mémoire doit donc ce faire au niveau de la machine mais je n'en sais rien 

Comment arreter ce phénomène?

Question subsidiare, en dehors de l'option navigation privée sur safari, quand on veut surfer sans être tracable sur la machine, vider l'historique suffit il ou faut il faire d'autres manip pour ne pas laisser de trace???

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gilles99 (11 Octobre 2007)

Dans les "pr&#233;f&#233;rences" voir autofill


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

Si tu es sous Safari, pour ne pas avoir de remplissage automatique des champs de saisie, tu dois d&#233;cocher toutes les options dans la page de configuration "Safari > "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences...", sous l'onglet "Rempl. auto." .


En ce qui concerne le tra&#231;age de tes visites Internet, ta machine conserve les pages visit&#233;es et les images dans la m&#233;moire cache de Safari (dossier ~/Biblioth&#232;que/Caches/Safari/), les informations des sites dans les cookies (dossier ~/Biblioth&#232;que/Cookies/Cookies.plist) ainsi que diff&#233;rents historiques (dossier ~/Biblioth&#232;que/Safari/). Si tu veux effacer toutes ces traces d'un coup, tu peux faire "Safari">"R&#233;initialiser Safari" (et comme tous les cookies seront supprim&#233;s, tu devras alors retaper les logins et les mots de passe d'acc&#232;s aux forums, ceux de MacG&#233;n&#233;ration notamment).

Toutefois, sache qu'une r&#233;cup&#233;ration des fichiers effac&#233;s sur ton disque est presque toujours possible, et que le traffic de ta liaison Internet est trac&#233;e en permanence par ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s (la loi lui impose de garder ces informations pendant au moins un an). Il restera donc toujours des traces quelque part...


----------



## druss77 (11 Octobre 2007)

Impeccable, merci beaucoup


----------

